# [Indian NR] Shivam Bansal 2.18 Pyraminx Single



## the super cuber (Oct 20, 2015)

yay got a awesome pyraminx single!  FMC was going on so reaction is a bit quiet 

first solve of a 3.50 average.
method-L4e
pyraminx- qiyi


next target- sub 2


----------

